# كيفية حساب تكاليف مقاولات



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

حساب تكاليف المقاولات


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmadj5 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## fahad22 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك


----------



## mostafammy (25 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## adam071983 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم و بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (19 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا بوب


----------



## ykingd (24 يناير 2010)

*الف شكر 
جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (25 يناير 2010)

من الاشياء المهم جدا في اي عمل 
حساب تكاليف العمل ثم حساب الربح 
وعلي ضوءه كيفية انجاز العمل 
باراك الله فيك


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (25 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم
رائع تسلسلي مهم جدا لحسابات المقاولات


----------



## talan77 (26 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفي ميزان حسناتك أنشاء الله


----------



## فاروق ن (26 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## surveyor_sayed (7 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووور


----------



## المساح10 (11 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## بسيم85 (11 فبراير 2010)

مشكور جدّاً ... نرجو عودتك قريباً


----------



## kanan (31 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## عمروكريم عربى (31 مارس 2010)

شكرا كتيررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (31 مارس 2010)

_جزاك الله خيرًا_​​


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (31 مارس 2010)

_جزاك الله خيراً_


----------



## tuiguine (31 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خيرجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*




*​


----------



## محمدين علي (17 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررر


----------



## hany sabry (18 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (20 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## م/غيلان (25 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (26 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## mohamedazab (29 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (26 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## خالد عبد الحق (15 فبراير 2011)

حياكم الله


----------



## عمرو السباعى (16 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## ماجد العراقي (19 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## khaled.5 (13 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير 
*


----------



## مهندس مساحة2 (13 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## خضر سالم (15 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## علاء يوسف (15 مارس 2011)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمداحمد5 (21 أبريل 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## علي فؤاد (22 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كوردستان (22 أبريل 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## ميتووووو (14 يوليو 2011)

مشكور يا هندسة


----------



## SERAGE2007 (14 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله يااخي


----------



## saed_fedda (27 يوليو 2011)

*مشكور أخي الكريم و بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## ROUDS (28 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هيثم محمد على (19 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mosab manaseer (14 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## medo_zon (26 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووور


----------



## مصطفى حسن صلاح (12 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.احمدرزق (21 أبريل 2013)

Thanks.........


----------



## dody salim (23 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## infinityx5 (11 مايو 2013)

thank you


----------



## mohamed toba (1 أكتوبر 2014)

لا اجد الرابط 

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمد ع المنعم (2 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## body55 (6 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير جزاء.gggggggggggggggggg


----------



## sivaprasad7 (18 أكتوبر 2014)

God Bless you


----------

